# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD Arakan Soykırımı

## ceydaaa

Müslüman ülkeler tarafından oluşturulan en üst düzey uluslararası kuruluş olan İslam İşbirliği Teşkilatı (İİT), Myanmar'da yaşananları "soykırım" olarak niteledi. ABD Başkanı Barack Obama'nın Myanmar'a yapacağı ziyaretten iki gün önce gelen açıklama Cibuti'de düzenlenen İİT'nin 39'uncu Bakanlar Konseyi Toplantısı'nın kapanış gününde yapıldı. Toplantının Oturum Başkanı Cibuti Dışişleri Bakanı Mahmud Ali Yusuf, "ABD heyetinin bir soykırıma uğrayan azınlıkların korunması için Myanmar hükümetine güçlü bir mesaj vermesini bekliyoruz" dedi. 

OBAMA ARAKAN'A DEĞİNECEK 
57 üyeli İİT'nin Genel Sekreteri Ekmeleddin İhsanoğlu da "Tüm dünyanın bir an önce etnik temizliğe uğrayan Arakanlı Müslümanları korumak için harekete geçmesi gerekiyor" dedi. Başkanlık koltuğuna ikinci kez oturduktan sonra ilk yurtdışı gezisine çıkan Barack Obama, bugün gideceği Tayland'ın ardından yarın da Myanmar'ı ziyaret edecek. Başkent Yangon'da Devlet Başkanı Thein Sein ve muhalif siyasetçi Aung San Suu Kyi ile görüşecek olan Obama'nın Arakan'daki Müslümanların durumuna değinmesi bekleniyor. Myanmar'ın ardından Kamboçya'ya gidecek olan Obama'nın Arakanlı Müslümanlar için sert bir ifade kullanması beklenmiyor. Ancak yine de Obama sonrasında Myanmar hükümetinin Müslümanları korumak için daha iyi önlemler alacağı tahmin ediliyor. Devlet Başkanı Thein Sein'in dün BM Genel Sekreteri Ban Ki-Moon'a gönderdiği mektup da bu beklentileri güçlendirdi. Sein mektubunda "Arakan'da adalet sağlamak için ellerinden geleni yapacaklarını" bildirdi. Arakan eyaletinde geçtiğimiz haziran ayından bu yana Müslümanlar ile Budistler arasındaki etnik çatışmalardan dolayı çoğu Müslüman 180 kişi öldü ve 110 bin kişi de evlerini terk etmek zorunda kaldı.

----------

